# Insulation advice needed



## Aberboy79 (18 Apr 2020)

Hi I am about to build a new workshop after moving, I am stuck, do I buy a 45 mm thick and 19 t and g roof board log cabin and use foam under the floor. Or buy 19 mm t and g wall and roof summer house and use insulation and boarding . Any advice would be greatfully received.


----------



## DBT85 (19 Apr 2020)

More insulation in the walls will be better than just putting some in the floor but it's also about the costs and stuff of doing it.

A lot of the prefabs I see don't use particularly large studs so you might not be able to get insulation in the walls more than 30mm.

The log cabins also look a bit nicer than most of the shed type buildings.


----------

